
Fix sexism in air-conditioning (2015) - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/fix-sexism-in-air-conditioning-save-the-planet/
======
MrQuincle
Before I read the article I would have guessed it the other way around. I
thought it would have been considered sexist that women "need a higher
temperature". Every person is different, so why singling out an entire group?

Adjust the temperature of the building to the inhabitants and allow zoned
heating.

